# Wash clay bar polish and wax - on a budget



## TTSEG (Jul 12, 2009)

My head is spinning having read dozens of posts relating to which wash/clay bar/polish and wax to start with. I'm starting from scratch (sorry) with reasonable paintwork (black) but with some swirl marks and faint scratches. I'm on a tight budget say around £100 - £150. Could those in the know perhaps suggest well-matched Wash, Clay Bar, Polish and Wax. That could all fit into this kind of price range? Also is an electric polisher essential / recommended.


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

I would say :

Wash - Johnsons baby bath (Approx £1.50 for 2 bottles from your local home & bargain!)
Clay - For a beginner, Meg's clay kit (Approx £25 from local halfrauds)
Polish - Menzerna polishes are easy to apply and remove for a beginner and have amazing results (Try their sample kit from cleanyourcar.co.uk for approx £25 for 4 different grades of polish - but stick to the final finish cuts!!!)
Machine polisher - I use a MacAlister orbital sander I got from B&Q as recommended on detailingworld.co.uk, works a treat for a novice and limits chances of paint damage (Look on B&Q's website, they're about £25!)
You'll then need some pads to go on your polisher, I'd recommend the Menzerna 135mm pads to fit the Mac sander from polishedbliss (Approx £5 each - only use the medium orange and finishing yellow pads)
As for seal and wax, well, the worlds your oyster!!! Dodo juice is the preference of alot of people. I use off the shelf stuff like Auto Glym extra gloss protection (approx £10) followed by a couple layers of Auto Glym hi-def wax (Approx £30)

Each to their own, but by my reconning, that sets you up for a good 3 days of detailing for a beginner at the small sum of around £100!!!

easy innit!

Steve.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

that budget is not bad mate,more than i use anyway lol

i wash mine with AG shampoo,i bought a megs g220 polisher which i use with the Menzerna range (intensive & final finish polish),i also use elite car cares own brand clay bar followed by CG Wet Mirror Finish then some collinite on top,gives a shine like this 









just started givin it the once over with some megs quick detailer every other day an it seems to bring it back upto the same finish which i'm pretty impressed with 8)

cost wise
autoglym shampoo about a £5.00
Elite Fine Grade PolyClay (multi-pack) £12.99
Chemical Guys - Wet Mirror Finish - Gloss Magnifier £12.99
Collinite #915 Marque D'Elegance Detailing Kit £24.95
Meguiars Quik (Mist & Wipe) Detailer £6.99
there are better products about but i'm happy with the results from my budget collection lol
a cheaper alternative to the megs polisher is this http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_519.html


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

All done by hand.

Virosol on wheels 
Rinse
2 Bucket system with Johnstone's Baby Bath 
Wipe Dry With Meguires Drying Cloth 
Meguire's Clay Bar Kit
Rinse 
Wipe Dry With Meguires Drying Cloth 
AG Super Resin Polish
Meguires 7 show glaze 
Meguires 21 sealant 
Collitne 476S Wax
Autogloss Tyre Shine 
Turtle Wax Back to black Plastics

Its as wet and glossy as i can get it ... 

Should be in your budget... :wink:








[/quote]


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

I can reccommend the chemical guys EZ Glaze with Acrylic Shine II for nice wet look, also some autoglym super resin polish to help fill/hide the swirls you cant get out, then top off with a couple of coats of victoria concours wax to help make the black look nice and deep 8)

your budget is more than adequate to get a number of good products which will last you a long time if just doing the TT. Although if you want to buy a polishing machine as well then yep, the Mcallister is probably the only one to keep you within budget.

Dont forget about £5 for a few micro fibre cloths from tesco or aldi etc.. to help remove the products


----------

